# DWA With Phil & Leucistic Western Diamondback Rattlesnakes



## Mr Tomahawk (May 27, 2010)

Hello, 

Here is a good friend of mine showing you some Leucistic & Normal Western Diamondback Rattlesnakes And 'Dave' The Spectacled Caiman

Hope you like the footage. I was a fun video to film and edit.

YouTube - DWA With Phil - Leucistic and Normal Western Diamondback Rattlesnakes and Dave the Spectacled Caiman

:2thumb::2thumb:

Tom :mf_dribble: YouTube - SuperSirTomahawk's Channel


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

leucistic western....thats ineresting, i have only ever seen a leucistic eastern before. The video isnt the greatest to see properly but i thought it was an albino at first. Are there any clearer photos anywhere?
Lee


----------



## Mr Tomahawk (May 27, 2010)

I have some images that I will upload this week, In the video there are some very close camera shots if you watch till about 10 mins in.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great video and very nice shop from what i can see of it, however make sure the spelling on labels n stuff that is on public view is correct - license was spelt lisense..easy mistake to make but people pick up on it and correct grammar gives a more professional view especially on public display. 

Look forward to seeing more video's : victory:


----------



## Mr Tomahawk (May 27, 2010)

Cheers dude  

Glad you enjoyed the video.

Tom


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> leucistic western....thats ineresting, i have only ever seen a leucistic eastern before. The video isnt the greatest to see properly but i thought it was an albino at first. Are there any clearer photos anywhere?
> Lee


I agree lee only ever seen pictures of leuistic eastern.s in states. . That rattler in vid looks like the t- albino.s like the one.s luke breed years ago. Be good to see some clear head shots


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> I agree lee only ever seen pictures of leuistic eastern.s in states. . That rattler in vid looks like the t- albino.s like the one.s luke breed years ago. Be good to see some clear head shots


the only morphs i have herd ov are albino and t+ albino which can give the animal the look of a dark eye, also ivory and paternless are out there in the states, but even though its dark the one in the video doesnt look as though its leucistic, also you can see the body pattern which points more to albino than anything else.


----------

